# stung by eye what to do



## akb (Jun 18, 2010)

Got stung on the eyebrow 4 hrs ago now my eye is swelling shut.
Besides going to the ER is there anything i can do
Never had a reaction before


----------



## Jaseemtp (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey akb, on the 6th I was stung under my right eye and it dang near swole shut. Fist thing I would suggest is to take benadryl or the generic version of it. I would also elevate and apply ice. I do not normally have reactions either but it seems on the face I get some swelling. The same day I took two sting to the lip and thought it was going to rupture. Good luck and hope that info helped
Jason


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

The face is rather sensitive and tends to swell badly. I had little cysts taken out of my eye lids and man that was painful. Not to mention the swelling and coloration. I did not have an reaction when those tiny cuts were done, but I was swollen for 24 hours. The point is this area has lots of blood vessels so the swelling tends to be worse then anywhere else. I would say see a doctor if you have breathing problems or if the swelling gets to the point that it is putting pressure onto your eyeball. The eyes are sensitive and pressure can cause a lot of damage to the optical nerve. Right now I would suggest to take some allergy med like benedryl and cool it with ice. This may sound nuts, but my dog was stung in his eye brow by a yellow jacket years ago. He was swollen for 8 hours. I hope you recover soon.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Now I've had so many stings I don't react, unless it's the lip or by the eye, which swell, those areas are very swell prone.

An anti -hystamine may help some but you have missed the main window of opportunity which is right after you get stung. You will likely just have to live with a swollen eye for 2 or 3 days. Just avoid rubbing it, hard as that may be, rubbing will aggravate it further and lengthen the time it takes to go back to normal.

There is a nasty bee stings thread in the photo section, you could commemorate yourself there with a before and after pic!


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Whatever you do...don't smile or laugh...it hurts too much.

See? I told you!


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

I get 3-4 stings around the eye every year. The eye swell the worst, ice it down.


----------



## honeydreams (Aug 10, 2009)

First thing I would have done was wear my vail. after that bendryl 50 mg every 6 hours.


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

In that bee sting thread on the pictures forum there is a picture of my head after about 25 stings.It went away after a couple of days.I got stung right by my eye yesterday and its about gone now.Not much you can do but wait a while.I've got a bad habit of getting curious when walking by a hive on my way to the barn and stopping to look inside.No veil,no gloves and apparently no sense but I do it all the time.


----------



## ronnyclif (Jul 5, 2004)

last year i got stung on the tip of the nose and both eyes swelled shut. I would expect swelling on the face, but ok everywhere else, take some antihistime as stated.


----------



## Riverratbees (Feb 10, 2010)

I was stung my 1st year 75 to 100 times in the face and neck my head swelled up the size of a beachball. 3 days before the swelling went down. Anywhere else just get a little bump. The itching was the worst.


----------



## Northern IL (May 19, 2010)

agreed with the itching being the worst ,,,first time I got stung by my own bees they got me on the lower part of my eyebrow,,,,,psst don't breath on the bees while viewing thier work,,,


----------



## ChristopherA (Jul 20, 2010)

Went thru this last week. Eye closed for two days then the itching, oh god the itching. I just suffered.

I was chilling out watching my beeyard when one of the ladies remembered I was in her hive about 5 to 6 hours earlier and reaped her revenge.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

Riverratbees said:


> I was stung my 1st year 75 to 100 times in the face and neck my head swelled up the size of a beachball.


Then it dawned on you to use your hands to pull the frames.....:lpf:


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Squint :lpf:.

Seriously: the compartments in the face, fingers etc. do take a long time to drain and the swelling can be dramatic. Ice for eye stings, and wear a veil (or learn to like facial stings).


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Seriously, if you still swell up after a bee sting, you're probably not getting enough of them, often enough (too much protective gear). It's only fair to give them a little chance to get at me.

I get stung mostly on my fingers and hands, but also fairly regularly on my head, neck, nose, cheeks, eyebrows, and eyelids. Stings, no matter where they happen, no longer cause any swelling. Now, if only my body could ameliorate the momentary intense pain that comes at the moment the sting penetrates the skin.


----------



## Robbo (May 11, 2008)

How about getting a photo and throw it in here for everyones amusement??

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...ead-Pics-of-bee-stings&highlight=sting+thread


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

> stung by eye what to do


Take lots of Pictures hang a few by your hives
and post the rest

Hope its going down 

Tommyt


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

You guys do know there is a thing called a vail that you can buy for 20 to 30 dollars?

:lookout:


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

posted by Honeydreams in another thread: 



> some simple rules to follow in beekeeping wear your vail everytime! why? my brother in law lost his eye to a sting. second rule use your smoker everytime too. Remember what you have is a wild insect that can turn on you in twich of their wings.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

Save yourself the wait in the ER there is not much they are going to be able to do for you unless you are having truoble breathing and have hives on other parts of your body. Take benydrl and ice down the sting then wait two to three days everyting will be back to normal.


----------

